# هام لكل مهندس طيران يريد دلراسة الطيران ولا يجد وقت



## علي ابو العينين (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اخواني اعضاء المنتدي الكرام اطرح عليكم هذا التقرير عن اكاديمية فلاير بروف للتدريب علي الطيران المدني لمن يهمة الامر
نشاط الاكاديمية
تقوم الاكاديمية علي التدريب للطلبة للحصول علي رخص الطيران المدني التي تؤهلهم للحصول علي وظيفة عمل في مختلف شركات الطيران
مكان الاكاديمية
جمهورية مصر العربية( مطار الاسكندرية الدولي ) الاسكندرية و الفلبين مطار العاصمة الفلبينية مانيلا
الرخص التي تعطيها الاكاديمية
ppl.cpl.me.ir
مدة الدراسة
7 شهور
نظام الدراسة
يدرس الطالب الدراسة النظرية و السيميلاتور بمصر بمقر نادي الطيران بالاسكندرية و يتدرب علي السيميلاتور الخاص بالنادي و يسافر الي الفلبين لبناء عدد ساعات الطيران الفعلي التي تزيد عن 200 ساعة طيران
المميزات التي تعطيها الاكاديمية للطالب
1- زي دراسي للطالب
2- جهاز لابتوب حديث لا يسترد
3- جهاز مقود للسيميلاتور للتدريب المنزلي
4- رحلة 10 ايام الي شرم الشيخ 
5- اقامة مجانية للطلبة العرب
6- حمام سباحة للطلبة
7- ملاعب كرة قدم
8- ملاعب كرة سلة
9- مواصلات خاصة بالاكاديمية لنقل الطلبة من المطار الي مقر الاقامة يوميا
نوع الرخص
الايكاو مع الرخصة الفلبينية و المصرية
مملحوظة : الحصول علي الرخصة الصرية ليس بماشرا و لكن عن طريق تحويل الرخصة الي المصرية بمعرفة الاكاديمية
و اخيرا السعر لكل ما سبق
35000 للرخصة الفلبينية
40000 للرخصة المصرية
و يوجد تخفيض للمجموعات
موعد بدء الدراسة 1/10 انشاء الله
و لمعرفة متطلبات الاكاديمية برجاء مراسلتها عبر الاميل
[email protected]
و لكم بعض صور الاكاديمية
السيميلاتور الخاص بهم






حمام السباحة




صورة لمطار الاسكندرية من داخل الاكاديمية



صور لاستراحة الطلاب



القاعات الدراسية






صورة من داخل الاكاديمية تطل علي المطار



انا كدة خلصت كل الي اعرفة عن الاكاديمية و الي عندة شؤال يستطيع ارسال اميل علي بريدهم الالكتروني
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://www.commercialpilottraining.co.uk/egypt.html
تحياتي


----------

